

Startups that are hiring for Scala? - petervandijck

There were some responses here, including ours, so I figured I should ask: which startups are hiring for Scala? (both as a measure of Scala uptake as to help people find jobs) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2540594
======
petervandijck
And from that thread: <http://blog.getgush.com> and
<https://foursquare.com/jobs/> and <http://www.connexity.com/jobs-software-
engineer.php>, to start.

------
david_lieb
Portions of the Bump Android app are written in Scala. <http://bu.mp/jobs>

------
chaithsc
stackmob

